# Any thing better than SAINT MINIMUS



## wfturnerm4 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am getting a creak in my neck from holding my Olight M21 between my neck and shoulder.
I am ready to get the Surefire SAINT MINIMUS and wanted to know if any other headlamp is more comfortable and easier on the head
I could be wearing it for a least a couple of hours each time
I love the 100 lumens and really wouldn't want less

Thanks


----------



## billbunton (Mar 11, 2011)

It depends a lot on what you want it for. For close-up use I haven't found anything I like better. For running I prefer my ZL H31. It's not nearly as floody but provides just about the coverage I really want. As far as comfort on the head, it's kind of a toss-up. They feel different to me, but I don't feel any particular difference in comfort.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 11, 2011)

The saint minimus is the most comfortable quality headlamp I've worn...and the floody beam is real smooth (smoother than I thought it would be). The front pad is very comfortable, and the additional helmet attachment pad comes in handy for keep in it place on a caving helmet.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 11, 2011)

Reviewing the "Flood Beam Headlamp List 2011" thread, I'd say that some of your top choices for modest money would be SF, Zebralight, Petzl Myo, and PT Apex. SF does not have the quality beam (artifacts, color, a little narrow for a flood) but many people find it acceptable enough. Zebralights are constrained by a single AA so runtime on high lumens is less than a light that has a big battery pack. Myo and Apex are yesterday's designs. Check that thread for other options to consider.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

A floody head lamp with an ideal beam spread can be made from just about any host. 
I made a XML head lamp recently to help me doing beam shots & manipulating camera at dark. 

Starting with an ebay generic head lamp. It has a single 7135 driver (350ma) in it with 3 modes. 
Swapped Led to XML, added a little copper for heat sinking, then mounted an Aspheric lens really close
to get to the smooth flood effect. In the end, it's floody, bright (XML does 160 lumens @ 350mA), 
smooth beam & efficient. One can adjust Aspheric lens to led distance to achieve an ideal flood angle 
before glue it done for good, as each person probably have a different definition on what's perfect light spread angle.


----------



## mbw_151 (Mar 14, 2011)

The only thing better than the Saint Minimus will be the high CRI Saint Vision when it is released! (see Surefire 2011 catalog) Lumens haven't been an issue for me for a while now, I've moved on to being picky about the color rendering. I need something to go with my High CRI Clicky.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 14, 2011)

A floody, great quality beam headlamp can be had even easier than you think. First, choose the HL that meets your needs in regards to batteries, brightness and overall quality, UI, etc. Then, if it's not already a flooder, use DC Fix diffusion film on the lens. Makes a "directed flood", vs total flood of the Zebras. I have reconsidered and begun using several lamps that had been too throwy for my use because of this fix. Overall light loss has been tested in a sphere, and is only a few %. If you can reach the lens, putting it on the inside maintains all of the HL's water resistant properties.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Mar 17, 2011)

Better consider the spark st5 series.


----------



## wfturnerm4 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm actually still looking at all these suggestions


----------



## ryguy24000 (Mar 27, 2011)

ryguy24000 said:


> Better consider the spark st5 series.



Yeah I gott agree. the Spark ST5 is a very nice light! Very small with a ton light!


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought a minimus, and took it back a few days later, because my trusty old Princeton Tec EOS Rebel had a much better beam and tint, I ended up giving the EOS to a friend, and replaced it with a ZebraLight H31, and have been really happy with it, which is saying alot considering I was a major Zebralight hater since my first two (H30,H50) both died for no reason within the first month of owning them.


----------



## Agile54 (Mar 27, 2011)

ryguy24000 said:


> Yeah I gott agree. the Spark ST5 is a very nice light! Very small with a ton light!


 
Long time SF user here, anyone have any experience, beamshots or other intel re. the ST5, 

my search-Fu is weak.

ryguy24000 surely you can provide us w/something after agreeing with yourself so ..........


----------



## Bolster (Mar 27, 2011)

Agile54 said:


> ryguy24000 surely you can provide us w/something after agreeing with yourself so ..........



That's funny...I just now noticed the self-quote! I guess one way to make a "good buzz" is to do it all yourself...!

I have no interest in Spark until they make a floody version. Just don't need a thrower on my head, although if I rode a bicycle at night...then a Spark would be very handy. 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...adlamp-from-Spark-Tech-The-first-XML-headlamp

Scroll down for bim-shots.

Also http://www.spark001.com/


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 28, 2011)

I have one of the Spark st6-500's scheduled for delivery tomorrow according to the tracking information. It should be pretty floody with that XM-L... I will let you know!


----------



## Glock27 (Mar 29, 2011)

You could get 2 ZebraLights for the price of the Saint and still have $$ for several batteries.


----------



## bedazzLED (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes there is; the SureFire Saint.
You get the battery pack, extra-long runtime, and if you want to, take the battery pack off and presto, you have a SureFire Saint Minimus. can't beat that.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Mar 30, 2011)

OOPs. sorry for agreeing with myself. Anyway I got a Spark ST5 ow about 3 weeks ago and I like it so far. Been using it everyday at work. It's Floody!! Small and seems to have good run times.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 30, 2011)

Spark...floody? News to me. All the beamshots I've seen of Sparks show powerful central hotspots, with spill.

When people speak of "floody" they refer to beams that are more-or-less even across their diameter, without a hotspot.

The Saint qualifies as floody.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 31, 2011)

*I'm a believer!!! *The Spark can be modified to full-flood by pulling the reflector. Brandocommando did it, and posted beamshots. I borrowed the beamshot and posted it in the Flood Beam Headlamp List 2011, link in my sig line. 

Now you're going to have to choose between the Saint (100 lumen 3x123 for $140) and the Spark (500 lumen 2x123 for $99).


----------



## carrot (Mar 31, 2011)

I love the Saint. I plan to buy another when the new Minimus variants come out (I'm eyeing the warm model and the AA model).


----------



## freq18hz (Mar 31, 2011)

carrot said:


> I love the Saint. I plan to buy another when the new Minimus variants come out (I'm eyeing the warm model and the AA model).


 
Carrot got me hooked on the Saint, so I wait with baited breath for the new models.

-Freq


----------



## pulstar (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

does anyone know if the saint minimus can be upgraded to regular saint? I read that in my minimus manual, but i don't know where to look for additional battery pack, cables and strap. Does anyone know more about that?


----------



## carrot (Apr 4, 2011)

pulstar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> does anyone know if the saint minimus can be upgraded to regular saint? I read that in my minimus manual, but i don't know where to look for additional battery pack, cables and strap. Does anyone know more about that?


 
The first generation Saint Minimus can be upgraded to a regular Saint. The newer generation has a redesigned body and is not compatible with the Saint battery pack. I would call Surefire to see if they are willing to sell you the battery pack and strap.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 19, 2011)

I have collected a bunch of headlights over the years. The SF Minimus is the one I *always* use because (1) it is comfortable, (2) it has a clean flood with no surprises, and (3) It is adjustable from very dim to very bright. You'll get little throw, but for close-up work it is *perfect!*


----------



## rumack (Apr 20, 2011)

I must have lost the lottery with the Saint Minimus I purchased. The beam had a lot of artifacts on the edges (which I might have tolerated) but the tint was the visual equivalent of fingernails on a chalkboard. I was very surprised and disappointed. I'm a huge Surefire fan but keeping the Minimus wasn't an option.

Several times I have considered checking out ZebraLight but then I hear another report of poor reliability/quality and it puts me off them again. I guess I will use some film on my trusty old EOS to give it some flood.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

rumack said:


> I must have lost the lottery with the Saint Minimus I purchased. The beam had a lot of artifacts on the edges (which I might have tolerated) but the tint was the visual equivalent of fingernails on a chalkboard. I was very surprised and disappointed. I'm a huge Surefire fan but keeping the Minimus wasn't an option.
> 
> Several times I have considered checking out ZebraLight but then I hear another report of poor reliability/quality and it puts me off them again. I guess I will use some film on my trusty old EOS to give it some flood.


 
thanks for the info. I really love surefire, but not sure for headlamp. So, you have settle on what model eos? 

I just cant find when the new versions of saint is coming out.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 6, 2011)

As a long time Surefire fan...I was totally let down by the minumus.
The beam wasn't that great, The battery life was the absolute worst of any light I've owned :shakehead(literally hundreds) and the swivel would go up and down while trying to adjust the knob.
I sold it shortly after getting it and went with several different zebralights and recently a Spark ST6-500CW.
The battery life is what really put me off more than anything....it was an absolute joke!
I really hope SF can get thier poop together soon. So many other companies seen to be eclipsing surefires offerings lately.
The lifetime warantee, build quality and customer service are what makes me keep coming back to try new products.
Don't take this the wrong way...I still like SF, just wish they'd stop showing all these "Future Offering" that NEVER make it to production...But thats for another thread.
The Minimus was a total let down in my opinion....cool concept, poor execusion


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I am a big fan too and was almost just going to buy it, but really want to think about it now since it is so much and other companies are getting good reviews. 

I just dont want to get crap and have something break so I think usa made surefire will always prevail.


----------



## pulstar (May 6, 2011)

DaFABRICATA said:


> As a long time Surefire fan...I was totally let down by the minumus.
> The beam wasn't that great, The battery life was the absolute worst of any light I've owned :shakehead(literally hundreds) and the swivel would go up and down while trying to adjust the knob.
> I sold it shortly after getting it and went with several different zebralights and recently a Spark ST6-500CW.
> The battery life is what really put me off more than anything....it was an absolute joke!
> ...


 
Just got my new minimus as a replacement. Everything looks a lot better than my previous version (beam quality, lower low...) but mine also goes up and down when i try to adjust the brightness. That is a huge drawback! I am still figuring out what to do. Maybe a few drops of some sealant... I don't know... Anyone have any idea?


----------



## rumack (May 7, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> thanks for the info. I really love surefire, but not sure for headlamp. So, you have settle on what model eos?
> 
> I just cant find when the new versions of saint is coming out.



I don't know which version of the EOS it is that I have. I have had it for over 5 years, so maybe an early model? I like the physical design of it, but I'm sure the emitter is outdated, plus I would prefer it to have more output in the spill and not so much in the spot. But it's built well and I appreciate that.

That is part of the reason I was so disappointed with the Minimus - I consider Surefire my go to choice for bombproof lighting and I was really looking forward to their headlamp when it was announced. I try to take care of my lights but I prefer to buy stuff that will survive some abuse if needed. But I can't accept the nauseating green or angry blue LEDs anymore, especially from a premium light. The tint lottery makes me sad.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

rumack said:


> I consider Surefire my go to choice for bombproof lighting and I was really looking forward to their headlamp when it was announced. I try to take care of my lights but I prefer to buy stuff that will survive some abuse if needed. But I can't accept the nauseating green or angry blue LEDs anymore, especially from a premium light. The tint lottery makes me sad.


 
I agree with your first statement for sure. 

The green and blue is surefire headlamp LED? 

What is tint lottery?


----------



## Brasso (May 19, 2011)

I have to agree with you on the tint. The last 3 Surefires I've bought were so blue that they could hardly be called cool. They were blue. That's just not acceptable for such an expensive light. I wish they would do something to upgrade their tint bins because everything else about them is great.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 19, 2011)

I had a Surefire Minimus and traded it in to upgrade to a Saint. The Saint battery pack had issues and would shut off if the wire was slightly tugged on. 

I sent it back in and no problems. While it is heavier than my Zebra CR123 headlight (cant recall model number) I like the openess of the battery pack. 1, 2, or 3 primaries or two AA batteries. The build quality is better than the Zebra obviously.

When i had the saint, customer service kept telling me "Sorry the battery pack is not available yet for sale" But your focking instructions say it is!!!! False advertising. Even their website had a mention of it I think.

So i got tired of waiting and just got the saint. You can convert it to a minimus when ever you feel like it cause it comes with the minimus tailcap too.

I want to get the tactical version for the Multicam looking SF headband and the maximus sounds interesting.


----------



## Agile54 (Jun 15, 2011)

carrot said:


> I love the Saint. I plan to buy another when the new Minimus variants come out (I'm eyeing the warm model and the AA model).



Admittedly my search-Fu is weak, can Carrot or another SME provide some details on the new Minimus variants not yet released? 

Will these be a Gen2 version of the Minimus? Details or a link to another thread + any guesstimate on an APPROXIMATE release date would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bolster (Jun 15, 2011)

On youtube, searching "Surefire SHOT 2011"...ah, here we go...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyvRed2ww34

Regarding release date, I've gathered that SF releases when it releases, and "no man knoweth the hour." 

I find the 2AA Minimus' size a little disturbing...looks like the normal Saint Minimus cylinder, attached in front of a 2AA box. Is it a headlamp, or a hat brim? Looks like what the tennis players wear. 

And darn it, I see a cable sticking out of it, attaching the cylinder to the battery box...why do we need the cable loop sticking out there???

One great upgrade...the potentiometer now starts at sub-lumen levels. That's nifty. I'd like that. 

I dunno, after viewing this video, I'm back to waiting for the warm and/or high CRI 123 version of the saint. Feel free to tell me why I'm wrong.


----------



## carrot (Jun 15, 2011)

Agile54 said:


> Admittedly my search-Fu is weak, can Carrot or another SME provide some details on the new Minimus variants not yet released?
> 
> Will these be a Gen2 version of the Minimus? Details or a link to another thread + any guesstimate on an APPROXIMATE release date would be much appreciated.


 
There already is a "gen2" of the Minimus. It is no longer compatible with the Saint battery pack and is now knurled body instead of grooved. That is the only difference.

The Minimus variants that were announced at SHOT Show 2011 were:
Maximus (500 lumens li-ion)
Minimus (100 lumens 2xAA)
Minimus Tactical (100 lumens 1x123 + 3 color filters)
Minimus Vision (80 lumens 1x123 warm white tint)


----------

